# Bike Rack to fit on trailer.



## yendor (Apr 5, 2008)

Have a trailer here to cary the family's bikes (5), Trailer is a flatdeck at the moment & I am now going to build some sides for it and am looking at ideas for racks that I can make to fit on top of the sides. We want to be able to fill the trailer with camping gear and then cary bikes on top.
This is the trailer now, 2 more 20" bikes to go on the front, not in this picture.
Wanting ideas along these lines, racks must fit on top of sides leaving trailer empty.


----------



## r-johnson88 (Jan 4, 2009)

id' be worried about the cargo straps slipping..
looks good, though.


----------



## yendor (Apr 5, 2008)

Straps are tight, we have been on a 300km trip with none coming loose.
Any ideas on other set up welcome.


----------



## r-johnson88 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweet! 
you could bolt down some of those lockable cargo boxes for storage..


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Where's the cooler??? It looks dipped (galvanized), yes? It looks great but the one thing I don't like are the tiedowns. All that clean fab work and the straps look cheesy. There's got to be a better solution. I guess I'm so sold on my Yakima Hold Up and the fact I can load my bike in 10 seconds everything else seems like a pain. Maybe some bar from the deck to the stem. It looks like you have the talent, come up with something.


----------



## yendor (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone with any ideas??? Please!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I would say to go ahead and build up the box for storage - remove the floor (current rack space) first. Then you just use that current floor as the top of your box - your trailer will be enclosed (semi?) and have protection and it sure saves you from having to engineer a way to hold the bikes on the sides.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

Build sides up and use current rack system mounted on either a solid top or some frame structure. Could also hinge the lid at front and use air shocks (like those on a lift gate) on the back end so you could open the top.


----------



## Curlymurt (Jan 8, 2008)

Build the sides and use the current bottom as the top like others have mentioned but put the top on rollers so it can slide forward/back for access to gear. Lock it in place while driving.


----------

